# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.3 >  помогите пожалуйста с последними обновлениями в 1С 8.3

## dm4e

дайте пожалуйста последние резилы для обновления 1С 8.3

----------


## Viktor183

Форумчане, помогите скачать обновление конфигурацию Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.78.64 от 09.06.2020

----------


## ikalichkin

> Форумчане, помогите скачать обновление конфигурацию Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0.78.64 от 09.06.2020


Accounting_3_0_78_64_upd_09062020.rar,  зеркало

----------

MNatashka (01.07.2020), ournet2020 (30.10.2020), Tyger (25.06.2020)

----------


## ikalichkin

> мебельный щит купить нижний новгород ступени для лестниц купить в нижнем новгороде


Ещё не  *забанили*?

----------


## beweniy_pchel

Черт подери, я в край заблудился, помогите плз. Была ветка где где были обновы для платформы и конфигураций, там же ссылка на папку в UniBites где была вся портянка на ERP, хочешь устанавливай полностью, хочешь апдейт. Удобно было и платформу скачать.
И подскажите пожалуйста какая версия 8.3 будет нормально без шаманства работать, т.к. я понял, что после 8.3.15.1489 вышли обновы которым лекарство не помогает.

----------


## beweniy_pchel

Кто бы мог подумать, что это попрошайка :)

----------


## konstantt1n

Тоже потерялся, дай пожалуйста ссылочку)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Черт подери, я в край заблудился, помогите плз. Была ветка где где были обновы для платформы и конфигураций, там же ссылка на папку в UniBites где была вся портянка на ERP, хочешь устанавливай полностью, хочешь апдейт. Удобно было и платформу скачать.
> И подскажите пожалуйста какая версия 8.3 будет нормально без шаманства работать, т.к. я понял, что после 8.3.15.1489 вышли обновы которым лекарство не помогает.


Последние страницы:
1) *1С:Предприятие 8.x. КОНФИГУРАЦИИ для России - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!*
2) *ПЛАТФОРМА 1С:8.x - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ на платформу!*

Что касается "Вечного" архива для платформ и конфигураций, имхо, его название и ранее вызывали мысли о супер амбициозности, особенно в сроках существования...
По поводу нормальной версии 8.3  - про-фи пишут, что можно без проблем работать с репаками 8.3.16.1148, но это надо смотреть на требования к конфигурации ИБ, впрочем, как  и в будущее! :)

----------

Automative (14.07.2020), dwd (20.08.2020), elkot (30.06.2020), ga23 (20.08.2020), Ikarus (30.06.2020), LexxT (02.07.2020), mich03 (25.07.2020), Nasib (28.06.2020), natgu55 (30.06.2021)

----------


## Go_oD

У меня Бухгалтерия предприятия УПРОЩЕНКА, ред. 3.0 
SOS!!! Где теперь качать релизы, к примеру USN83_3.0.81.23_updsetup.zip

----------

natgu55 (30.06.2021)

----------


## Fltr

> У меня Бухгалтерия предприятия УПРОЩЕНКА, ред. 3.0 
> SOS!!! Где теперь качать релизы, к примеру USN83_3.0.81.23_updsetup.zip


По ссылке из предыдущего сообщения берите обновления для Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая

----------

natgu55 (30.06.2021)

----------


## K.,jdm

Добрый вечер! Помогите, пожалуйста, с конфигурацией "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ ДЛЯ 1". Нужен .cf или dt
Заранее спасибо!

----------

natgu55 (30.06.2021)

----------


## ikalichkin

> Добрый вечер! Помогите, пожалуйста, с конфигурацией "Бухгалтерия предприятия БАЗОВАЯ ДЛЯ 1". Нужен .cf или dt
> Заранее спасибо!


А в *этой* теме форума слабо было поискать?

----------

natgu55 (30.06.2021)

----------


## K.,jdm

> А в *этой* теме форума слабо было поискать?


В этой теме форума я искала. Есть только версия 2019 года.
Но Вам спасибо за участие, вы очень любезны!

----------


## ikalichkin

> В этой теме форума я искала. Есть только версия 2019 года.
> Но Вам спасибо за участие, вы очень любезны!


Пожалуйста, не обижайтесь! :)
*.cf, имхо, универсальный для всех базовых, поэтому рискните обновить им СВОЮ базу:
1) Делаем копию  текущей ИБ
2) В конфигураторе *полностью* снимаем с поддержки: Конфигурация-Поддержка-Настройка поддержки, сохраняем...
3) Конфигурация-Загрузить конфигурацию из файла-*.cf, сохраняем, проверяем...

Ну а ежели нет текущей ИБ ДЛЯ 1 ИНН, возникает вопрос, а ставить её - ЗАЧЕМ ??? :confused:

----------

natgu55 (30.06.2021)

----------


## serg727727

Доброго времени суток. Кто может поделиться 8.3.17.1549_RePack_x64? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## iLexy

> Ну а ежели нет текущей ИБ ДЛЯ 1 ИНН, возникает вопрос, а ставить её - ЗАЧЕМ ??? :confused:


Предполагаю, чтобы выгрузить базу из облачка 1cbiz.ru

----------


## Funtik90

Доброго вермени суток , помогите с CRM рарус, есть у кого последние обновления, на данный момент стоит 3.0.15.3. отбой, нашел тут :))

----------


## sokoff

здравствуйте, есть ли у кого патч для розн.проф.2.3.5.35, спасибо!

----------


## nighter

Поделитесь пожалуйста.
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.83.25 обновление для перехода с ПРОФ.

----------


## nighter

Поделитесь пожалуйста.
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП 3.0.83.25 обновление для перехода с ПРОФ.

----------

